# Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??



## Olli.P (21. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

da ich aus gegebenem Anlass nun die Möglichkeit habe, in der Saison neben dem 250Micron Sieb auch mal ein 120Micron Sieb einzusetzen, stellt sich mir nun die Frage:

Kann ich meine Spülpumpe für den Siebfilter Notfalls mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern???

Im Moment spüle ich das 250er Sieb ca. alle 1 1/4 Stunde mit einer Zeitschaltuhr die 20 Programme hat.

Allerdings denk ich das diese Abstände für das 120er Sieb wohl zu lang sind........ 

Daher sind hier nun mal die Elektroexperten gefragt:

Kann ich an meine Pumpe ein zweites Kabel mit Stecker anschließen und dann über zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??
Hier wäre dann die nächste Frage: Kann ich die Uhren abwechselnd alle ca. halbe Stunde schalten lassen?
Oder sollte ich lieber erst die eine Uhr die ersten 20 Schaltzeiten machen lassen und dann die zweite???
Aber da wäre dann das Problem, was ist wenn eine Uhr aus fällt??

Oder weiß jemand von euch wo man eine Zeitschaltuhr mit 40 Schaltzeiten bekommt...


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

[OT]Lieber Olli, es wird Zeit, dass Du auf Computersteuerung umstellst...[/OT]


----------



## scholzi (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hi....ihr zwei.
Also bin zwar auch kein Elektromokel aber ich denke das es eine lösbare Sache ist.
Ich würde nichts an/in der Pumpe ändern, da evtl. Garantie verloren geht, sondern eine Art Verlängerungsschnur mit zwei Steckerausgängen basteln.
  Ich kleiner Picasso...
Wenn du jetzt die Eine Uhr auf volle Stunde und die 2 auf halbe stellst hast du ein halbstündlichen Spülintervall.
Und wenn du eine Uhr raus ziehst oder eine ausfällt, einen stündlichen
Aber was ich jetzt nicht weiß,....was passiert wenn eine Uhr "an" schaltet und die andere auf einmal von der anderen/falschen Seite Strom bekommt.
Nicht das du noch wegen mir in die Luft fliegst....:cigar


----------



## koifischfan (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Theoretisch, aber wirklich theoretisch:
Ein Reihenschaltung der Uhren geht nicht, weil die Erste im Aus-Zustand der Zweiten den Strom wegnimmt.

Es bliebe nur eine Parallelschaltung. Es müßte ein Kabel mit 2 Steckern und einer Kupplung sein. Auf jedem Fall müssen beide L und beide N verbunden werden. Würde ein Stecker verdreht werden und mindestens ein Uhr eingeschaltet, hast du einen Kurzschluß.

Dieser Aufbau ist nur in Festverdrahtung realisierbar, also keinerlei Stecker. Nur eben eine Steckdose für die Pumpe.

Ich denke an eine Schaltunguhr für den Verteilungseinbau. Statt Schaltzeiten vorzugeben, sollte aber die Zyklendauer programmierbar sein.
Oder programmierbare Relais mit An- und/oder Abschaltverzögerung.


----------



## holly1357 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

hi,

klar geht das....

nur wichtig ist das alles fest verbaut ist..... also nicht über stecker etc...... denn wenn beide uhren durch nen blöden zufall den gleichen rythmus hben, und du dann den stecker anfasst..... bekommst du ganz gewaltig eine gezwirbelt.....

aber wie gesagt, du kannst soviele zeitschaluhren nebeneinander hägen wie du willst.....

es gib nur an oder aus, oder besser gesagt,,,,,, eins oder null....

noch fragen.... meld dich.....


cu holly


----------



## koifischfan (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*



> denn wenn beide uhren durch nen blöden zufall den gleichen rythmus hben, und du dann den stecker anfasst..... bekommst du ganz gewaltig eine gezwirbelt


Das ist ein weiterer 'unangenehmer' Nebeneffekt.

Eine normale Schaltuhr hat doch 96 Reiter á 15 min. Was für eine nutzt du bzw. wie sind deine Zyklen?


----------



## Haegar (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo,

ein kurzer Vorschlag zu diesem Problem:
Mit einem einstellbaren Zeitrelais können Pausen- und Laufzeit realisiert werden. Davon zwei Stück parallel und in die Leitung zur Steckdose oder Schukokuplung(Pumpenanschluss) einen zweipoligen Umschalter mit Stellung"0"/"1"/"2" (Beschriftung nach Wahl). So ist die Möglichkeit gegebem, die Pumpe sicher stromlos zu schalten (Reinigungsarbeiten), eine eindeutige Zuordnung der gewählten Zeiten ist gewährleistet und "Bastelleien"(sorry) a la Kupplung + 2 Stecker.

Gruß Achim


----------



## koifischfan (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Warum willst du zwei Stück nehmen?


----------



## Schuessel (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich auch noch nicht verstehe wofür zwei Uhren gut sind...


holly1357 schrieb:


> ...denn wenn beide uhren durch nen blöden zufall den gleichen rythmus hben, und du dann den stecker anfasst..... bekommst du ganz gewaltig eine gezwirbelt.....





koifischfan schrieb:


> Das ist ein weiterer 'unangenehmer' Nebeneffekt.


Das ist irgendwie echt Quatsch. Beides.

Die Pumpe hat einen Stecker -> Uhren haben gemeinsame Steckdose -> und die Uhren haben zur Stromversorgung auch wieder einen Stecker. Die Sicherung fliegt raus, weils ein geschalteter Kurzschluss ist. Das wars. Nicht gut. Auf jeden Fall nur mit Festverdrahtung realisierbar.

Erklär doch nochmal wozu Du zwei Uhren haben willst - hast Du eine Digitale Zeitschaltuhr die nur begrenzte Programmierzeiten hat?
--> Tausch sie einfach gegen eine Mechanische die mehr Schaltzeiten realisieren kann - so wie koifischfan geschrieben hat. Die kosten nicht viel, und eine zweite Uhr bräuchtest Du für die andere Lösung Du sowieso. 

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## herbi (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Servus Olli,...

warum nimmst du nicht einfach eine "manuelle" Zeitschaltuhr,..dort kannst du 15min Takte einstellen,...!?

Dann hättest du wenn du immer eine 1/4 Std. Pause machst 48 Schaltphasen a´15min....


herbi,...
der denkt das das reichen würde,...
und den elektr. Zeitschaltuhren nicht vertraut, da sie eine eigene Stromquelle brauchen,...!


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Olli,
schön, mal wieder von Dir zu hören ... .
Achim's Idee ist spitze, und sollte funktionieren. Zwei Zeitchaltuhren sollten "identische" Uhrwerke haben, sonst "spreizt" eins der Intervalle.
Als Alternative geht auch ein sehr langsamer "Blinkgeber" (Verzögerungszeit bis 30 min) und ein nachgeschaltetes "Zeitrelais" (o' Gott, jetzt fällt mir der Name nicht ein .. ).
Letzteres steuert die Spüldauer, ersteres die Spülintervalle. Dir ist es ja eh' egal, wie "zeitrichtig" das ganze geht.
Beides gibt es auch als fertig aufgebaute Bausätze bei den üblichen Verdächtigen, letzteres läßt sich übrigens auch aufbauen als Relais+Kondensator in Reihe geschaltet (Schutzkleinspannung und Gleichstrom, versteht sich). Mit zwei, drei Elkos in Reserve kann man per Jumper oder Minischalter dann das Spülintervall "programmieren".


----------



## Boldi (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Moin Olli,

Dein Problem jetzt ist ja nicht ganz unbekannt.
Hier kusieren ja die wildesten Vorschläge rum 

Das A und O bei gepumten Siebfiltern mit automatischer Spülung ist die Betriebssicherheit.

Du bräuchtest jetzt eine Spülsteuerung ähnlich derer, die in Trommlern verbaut sind.
Da gibt das unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten.
Eine z.B.:
http://www.elektro-kahlhorn.de/Elektroden-Niveausteuerung-NS-200--1004.html

Leider nicht ganz billig, vielleicht hast Du ein E-Spezi, der Dir sowas baut (ist wesentlich billiger).


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten. 

Wie gesagt ist mein Problem eine Zeitschaltuhr zu finden die Minimun 40 Ein/Ausschaltzeiten hat, da mir die Spülabstände von ca. 1 1/4 Stunde bei einem geplanten Sieb mit 120 Micron  doch eher sehr weit auseinander vorkommen, da selbst z.Zt. die angegebenen Abstände zu Teil schon ab und an je nach Wetterlage recht knapp sind.......... 

@Martin:


Die Frage wäre:
Wie kommt der Geber mit dem Spritzwasser von der Spülung zurecht 

Denn wie schon mal angemerkt, selbst mit der 3000er Garde.a Pumpe bekommt man bei geöffnetem Deckel eine gehörige Dusche ab.......... 

Zu den Schaltschrankuhren:

Was würde so was insgesamt kosten und sind die Feuchtraum tauglich


----------



## Boldi (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hi Olli,

zur Frage: Wie jeder Sensor in einem Trommler auch. Viele Sensoren (Elektroden) laufen  mit einem Schutzrohr gegen Spritzwasser. Das ist technisch kein Problem.
Diese Bastellösungen würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, da lass dich mal lieber von einem E-Fachmann beraten (ich muß da passen). Soweit ich weiß, ist keine Zeitschaltuhr auf`n Markt, die mehr als 20 Schaltzyklen in 24 Std. macht.


----------



## koifischfan (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Ich habe hier einen Taktgeber als Reiheneinbaugerät: http://www.finder.de/de/products/detail.php?codice=809102400000&lang=de&gruppo=gruppo1
Kostet ca. 35 Einheiten.

Damit kannst du beide Taktzyklen separat einstellen.


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hi Koifischfan,
wenn ich das Teil richtig verstehe, dann reicht ein "asymmetrischer Taktgeber"?
Bitte hilf uns mal, das Teil scheint ja wirklich eine einfache Lösung zu sein, wenn man kein PLS o. ä. einrichten will...


----------



## koifischfan (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was ich antworten soll. 

Den Link hast du/habt ihr gelesen?
Ladet das PDF herunter. Es ist das Gerät 80.91


PS: Der Conrad-Link: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/503216/ZEITRELAIS-TAKTGEBER-ASYMETR-8091/


----------



## Carlo (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hi Olli,

warum denn nicht was ganz einfaches?

http://www.theben.de/de/Home/Produkte/ZEIT/Analoge-Zeitschaltuhren/Steckdose/Tagesprogramm/theben-timer-26-IP-44

Gruß


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hi Leute,

ich muss das nochmal hoch schieben.......... 

@Carlo:

Ich verstehe da grad nicht die Aussage der kürzesten Schaltzeit


> Kürzeste Schaltzeit 15min


Heißt das nun, das dann meine Spülpumpe 15min läuft....... 

Denn das wäre viiiiel zuuuu lange, da läuft mir ja dann der Filter über................ 

1min. Spüldauer ist völlig ausreichend.......


----------



## geecebird (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Es müßte ein Kabel mit 2 Steckern und einer Kupplung sein.



Wie oben geschrieben wäre das ein NO GO!!! Sowas macht man niemals, aufgrund der Gefahr, dass man so unter Spannung gerät!


----------



## koifischfan (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Na sag ich doch:



> Theoretisch, aber wirklich nur theoretisch:


----------



## schrope (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Olli,

ich hab ja auch einen Siebfilter mit einem "Boldi-Rotor".
Mein derzeit eingesetztes Sieb ist ein 150µm und ich hab als Steuerung *diese* Zeitschaltuhr im Einsatz.
Die hat auch nur 20 Schaltprogramme, was meines Erachtens völlig ausreicht, da ich als Spülintervall 1 Stunde (1min Einschaltdauer) nehme und zwischen 21:00 und 6:00 Uhr einen längeren, denn zu dieser Zeit setzt sich das Sieb nicht so schnell zu wie tagsüber wenn die Sonne scheint. 
Also ich bin bis jetzt völlig zufrieden und hatte seit dem nie ein verstopftes Sieb. 

Hier noch meine Zeieinstellung:
00:30 /	02:30 /	04:30 /	06:00 /	07:00 /	08:00 /	09:00 /	10:00 /	11:00 /	12:00 /	13:00 /	14:00 /	15:00 /	16:00 /	17:00 /	18:00 /	19:00 /	20:00 /	21:00 /	22:30

MfG
Peter


----------



## Olli.P (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Peter,

vom Bild her müsste ich die gleiche haben. 

Das mit den anderen Zeiten könnte ich vllt. mal ausprobieren...... 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch ein 120er Siebgewebe einsetzen, aber bislang habe ich diesen Gedanken in weite Ferne gerückt, da ich mal wieder zu viel Algenschmodder habe. 

Na, vllt. kann ich das Feine ja dann wenigstens im Winter einsetzen.......... 

Und das obwohl sich mein Besatz im letzten Winter auf natürliche Weise von 21 auf 14 Koi reduziert hat........... 

Und:

Danke für die Zeitangaben!


----------



## michor (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo,

ich habe zwar keine Hilfestellung für dich, dafür aber eine kleine Bitte.

Magst du mal ein Bild von deinem Siebfilter zeigen? Oder vll. einen Link, wo du ihn vorstellst? Werde wohl auch einen Siebfilter versuchen zu bauen und das einzige was mich stört ist die Notwendigkeit der manuellen Reinigung. Deshalb wäre deine Spülvorrichtung sehr interessant!


----------



## Olli.P (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Michael,

Hier ist der Thread von Anfang an..........


----------



## michor (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Olli!

Vielen Dank für den Link. Krasse Konstruktion. Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher, ob ich das bauen könnte...!


----------



## Olli.P (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem mir nun doch schon ein paar mal der Siebfilter übergelaufen ist, (Gott sei dank hab ich ja nu 'nen Überlauf dran) habe ich mich dann jetzt doch erst mal für die Variante der zwei Zeitschaltuhren entschieden. 

Okay, ich muss zwar zweimal am Tag den Stecker der Pumpe um stecken, aber das kann ich verkraften, ich hab die Zeiten ja so gelegt das ich dann eh immer am Teich bin. 

Der Siebfilter wird nun über Tag von 6.00 bis 22.00 Uhr alle 45min und in der Nacht alle 60min. für 1min.  gespült. 

Ich hoffe das reicht dann erst mal.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Leute,

da mir nun doch bei meinem 150mµ Sieb die Spülzeiten zu weit auseinander liegen muss ich wohl doch nochmal umbauen.............. 

Da ich jedoch anscheinend ein wenig Begriffsstutzig bin, hier meine Frage:

Reicht diese Zeitschaltuhr für mein Vorhaben aus?
Ich steh grad mit den 200 Programmen auf dem Schlauch......... 
Sind die nu für die ganze Woche oder für einen Tag 


Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte!


----------



## koifischfan (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Du kannst insgesamt 200 Schaltungen programmieren, also 200 Mal ein und 200 Mal aus.
Du kannst auch 200 für einen Montag machen, dann gehst du aber Dienstag bis Sonntag leer aus.
Es ist also völlig Wurscht, wie du die Termine in den 168 Stunden unterbringst. Viel Spaß bei der Programmiererei. Mir reichen schon immer meine 10 - 20 Zeiten.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Olli,
ich hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass es solche "Monster-Zeitschaltuhren" gibt . Wenn das Teil der Beschreibung entspricht, dann sollte es schon passen. Leider kann man unter der angegebenen Typ-Bezeichnung nichts passendes in net finden, das scheint wohl ein exklusiver Name zu sein.
Sollte das Teil scheitern, oder sind Dir die "absoluten" Schaltzeiten egal, helfen statt einer SPS auch zwei Multifunktionsrelais:
das erste arbeitet als "Impulsrelais" (Blinker), liefert also die "Taktzeit" zum Spülen (nur die halbe Taktzeit einstellen!). Das zweite bekommt vom ersten am Steuereingang das "Taktsignal", und arbeitet als "Einschaltwischer". An diesem lässt sich dann die Spüldauer einstellen. Zeitbereiche solcher Teile sind zwischen 1s und bis über 100h, das deckt beide Fälle ab. Die Preise liegen bei 20-30 € je Relais, die Einbaubreite bei den kleineren ist wohl identisch zu Deiner Zeitschaltuhr.
Das nur als Anregung für die Mitleser, vielleicht gibt es ja weitere Ideen .


----------



## Nikolai (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Olli,

bei diesen Zeitschaltuhren kannst Du bei der Grundeinstellung vorgeben ob sie als Tages- oder Wochenuhr arbeitet. (als Wochenuhr kannst Du auch Sontage und Sonabende ausblenden). Wenn Du die Uhr als Tagesuhr einstellst, brauchst Du nur die Zeiten für einen Tag eingeben.  Die Zeitintervalle sind in Minutenabständen frei programmierbar, die Mindesteinschaltzeit beträgt somit 1 Minute.
Der Kontakt ist gewöhnlich als Wechsler ausgeführt. Über die Öffnerstellung kannst Du den Normalbetrieb freischalten und mit der Schließerstellung den Rüchspülvorgang. 
Die Kontakte sind meist für 10 Ampere ohmsche Last (Beleuchtung und Heizung) ausgelegt. Für induktive Verbraucher (Motoren und Magnetventile) ist es besser Relais zwischenzuschalten, um die Kontakte zu schonen. Bei sehr niedrigen Lasten, wie sie hier wahrscheinlich gegeben sind, geht es aber auch ohne.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## mike77 (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hi, 

möchte mich ja nicht einmischen aber wenn ihr zwei Relais verbaut kostet das um die 70 € und ne Siemens Logo kostet 90 € und dann kann man soviel mehr machen. 

Einfach mal mit in Betracht ziehen !!


----------



## Nikolai (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hallo Mike,

mit einer Logo kann man auch keine Motoren schalten. Da brauchst Du auch ein Lastrelais

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## mike77 (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hi, mit einer 230c kannst du Motoren schalten, Hilsfschütz kannst du noch nehmen aber funzt so, hab ich auch so geklemmt.

MFG


----------



## Olli.P (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hi,


die neue Zeitschaltuhr ist heute angekommen. 

Jetzt muss ich noch einen kleinen Schaltschrank besorgen und dann kann's ans einbauen geh'n.

Dann hat das Umstecken endlich ein Ende und ich kann die Spülzeiten endlich individuell einstellen. :smoki


----------



## Olli.P (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spülpumpe mit zwei Zeitschaltuhren steuern??*

Hi,

es ist vollbracht, die Zeitschaltuhr ist eingebaut. 

   

Die Spülpumpe für den Siebfilter hat nun 1/2 stündlich einen Einsatz und ich hab dann auch wieder direkt das 150mµ Sieb eingesetzt. :smoki


Mal gucken ob das nun so reicht..............


----------

